# OMG....my first $20 CASH tip in 4,600 trips !!!!



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Pax are such cheap ****ers.

Got this lady to the airport in rush hour, using local road knowledge, and totally ignoring the Uber app. She lays a $20 on me with a wink and a thank you.

It only took 4,600 trips !!!!!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Buy a Personal Finance Book (and Read It!)✔


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You must be driving in Canada.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> She lays a $20 on me


Awesome. Cash is king. Hope you gave her 5 stars. :smiles:


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I’ve only gotten two $20 tips in about 2500 rides.
I also got one $40 tip but the guy wanted me to take him to Denny’s and wait for him, also he was totally plastered.
So I don’t think that one counts.

Generally it’s one or two dollars, once in a while five bucks.

I always assume I’m not gonna get any tip so when it does happen I’m pleasantly surprised, even if it’s only one dollar.

One tip that sticks in my mind even though it’s been 25 years or so, was when I smog checked this guy’s Mercedes and after I was done he gave me a $100 bill as a tip.
The smog only took me like 15 minutes, so I was totally blown away by it.

The one that really burns me was when I gave a fellow Lyft driver a ride.
We had a great conversation talking shop and crazy passengers, and when I dropped him off he said he would tip me in the app.
Man I can tell you I did not see that one coming at all.
Big fat zero.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Pax are such cheap @@@@ers.
> 
> Got this lady to the airport in rush hour, using local road knowledge, and totally ignoring the Uber app. She lays a $20 on me with a wink and a thank you.
> 
> It only took 4,600 trips !!!!!


No navigation app can replace local driver knowledge



Galveston said:


> No navigation app can replace local driver knowledge


I got a $20 tip once...working Christmas morning


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Pax are such cheap @@@@ers.
> 
> Got this lady to the airport in rush hour, using local road knowledge, and totally ignoring the Uber app. She lays a $20 on me with a wink and a thank you.
> 
> It only took 4,600 trips !!!!!


Are you serious? Really? Your 1st $20?

Good for you man!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Pax are such cheap @@@@ers.
> 
> Got this lady to the airport in rush hour, using local road knowledge, and totally ignoring the Uber app. She lays a $20 on me with a wink and a thank you.
> 
> It only took 4,600 trips !!!!!


So is that in US or Canadian?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Pax are such cheap @@@@ers.
> 
> Got this lady to the airport in rush hour, using local road knowledge, and totally ignoring the Uber app. She lays a $20 on me with a wink and a thank you.
> 
> It only took 4,600 trips !!!!!


Really ?


----------



## Fatalfury (Oct 12, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Pax are such cheap @@@@ers.
> 
> Got this lady to the airport in rush hour, using local road knowledge, and totally ignoring the Uber app. She lays a $20 on me with a wink and a thank you.
> 
> It only took 4,600 trips !!!!!


Not supposed to take cash


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Pax are such cheap @@@@ers.
> 
> Got this lady to the airport in rush hour, using local road knowledge, and totally ignoring the Uber app. She lays a $20 on me with a wink and a thank you.
> 
> It only took 4,600 trips !!!!!


You need a tip jar, friend. You will get the jacksons on a regular basis.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I guess Canadians aren't friendly after all.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Pax are such cheap @@@@ers.
> 
> Got this lady to the airport in rush hour, using local road knowledge, and totally ignoring the Uber app. She lays a $20 on me with a wink and a thank you.
> 
> It only took 4,600 trips !!!!!


Wow thats crazy 4600 and your first $20 tip. I normally get a $20 tip every week or at least every few weeks.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Fatalfury said:


> Not supposed to take cash


Wrong, you can and should accept cash tips. You aren't supposed to take cash as payment for off app rides.

My very first Uber ride resulted in a $20 tip. He dropped the pin from his private jet as it was landing at the Napa airport and it landed near Walmart.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

$20 CAD is about $16 USD.......and that's the reality of Canuck pax in my market. Keep reading about you guys getting waaaaay more cash tips in relative terms. We're broke up here.

Had lots of <$5 in app, and a $10 last week, but it's about 8% on average overall. Pretty low.

So, $20 cash was a shock.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MadePenniesToday said:


> I guess Canadians aren't friendly after all.


Eh.

friendly doesn't mean they'll tip.

I'm not ??? but im also not a witch, I do tip though. $5 is the minimum.


----------

